# Mites inside springtail cultures.



## dylanserbin (Apr 11, 2009)

So I just read a small bit about mites in springtail cultures and it seems like it is pretty common. ok. So i can just keep my FF's separate from my springs. 

But before reading about such things, I made what I am thinking was a very stupid executive decision. I sprayed mite spray into one of my spring cultures. Is that culture toast? if the springs do live, will they be little white balls of toxic waste to my frogs? 

I need some help. In more ways than one.


----------



## LarryLee (Jan 15, 2012)

your springs are probably toast!! I recently had my culture invaded with mites it finally wiped them all out... so.. im buying my FF from petco til i get moved then im gonna order springs,fruitflies, and isopods..
Larry


----------



## dylanserbin (Apr 11, 2009)

So far the springs are still alive. Would they be poisonous to the frogs? The mite spray is meant for reptiles, but it advises against using it on amphibians.. Any input?


----------



## LarryLee (Jan 15, 2012)

I wouldnt risk it personally, cost a lot less to replace springtails then it does frogs
Larry


----------



## dylanserbin (Apr 11, 2009)

I like your thinking. ill move my one culture into the basement, and trash the other one. thanks.


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

All of my bug cultures are on one shelf of my "frog rack" (standard walmart style 3' long). 

Any concerns here? 

I plan on ditching all FF cultures at 28 days - and I have paper toweling sprayed with mite spray beneath ALL cultures. (spring, iso, and FF)

Comments?


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

kingfisherfleshy said:


> All of my bug cultures are on one shelf of my "frog rack" (standard walmart style 3' long).
> 
> Any concerns here?
> 
> ...


Bumpity bump


----------



## LarryLee (Jan 15, 2012)

ive had the same problems... just lost two FF cultures to mites..... frogs had to go 3 days with Hand Picked small crickets big fun.... petstore thinks I lost my mind...."that one" no wait That one" hes too big...." bet I sorted through a 1000 crickets to pick a doz. small enough to feed my frogs.
since i just moved Im short on cash but next week I will order some springs,maybe some rice flour beetles and ISO.
I use mite spray on paper towels and mite paper also... if i have large infestation I move all my cultures to different location and spray with household spray the old location....so i can reuse it later.
hope that helps
Larry


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

So should I isolate my different cultures?


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

* Mites are normal and natural in isos and in vivs. Do not worry about them.
* Keep FFs on mite paper only up to 1 month. 
* Keep springs on mite paper and be diligent when handling them. 
* Keep FFs and springs cultures away from mite sources (vivs, isos cultures, animal food, etc.)


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

Hmm - I will find a new home for them. 

How far away should they be from the viv?

Iso's can be near the viv - correct?

Springs and FF cultures should be kept separately and farther away?

Thanks for the help!


----------

